# The Avengers Teaser Trailer leaked



## AlanJohn (Jul 28, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6R0jVzUqYw[/youtube]​
My reaction:


----------



## Ikki (Jul 28, 2011)

Samuel L. Motherfucking Jackson

This movie is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2011)

Embedding disabled, but whatever. Just watched it on Youtube anyway.

So long as Samuel L. Jackson has plenty of cool lines and Scarlett Johansenn gets her baps out at some point, it's an instant win. The plot is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dang, can't wait for this baby!


----------



## Ergo (Jul 28, 2011)

I want this to be awesome, but I think it's going to suffer for having way, way too many characters...unless it's 6 hours long.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

I KNEW I KNEW I KNEW IT Yes I thought they would come out wit this movie I hope it is good as the animated series was which I liked very much :yayavengers:


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 28, 2011)

It looks amazing! I can't wait this...


----------



## yusuo (Jul 28, 2011)

And circulating the rumor mill today is The Avengers nemesis.

Its said to be Loki who gets a hold of the cube that was featured in Captain America and at the end of Thor, well he basically summons the skrull to earth and well thats how things go.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to finally see the real teaser but my favorite is this one: its not really what you would expect.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xIrFDQdPCI[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw the after credits version when I saw Captain America today (in 3D because I'm a cool kid). I'm all excited for The Avengers now.


----------



## Francesca Vicker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very excited now! Looking forward to The Avengers!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

This will be a blockbuster, MARVEL kickazz anytime


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Samuel L. Motherfucking Jackson


That is all.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2011)

The video is private now because Marvel didn't like it, so here is a sneak peak for a teaser:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcDTuinqk2Q[/youtube]


----------

